# Daphnella Engine Room 1968



## Ronald N Young (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi. I'm looking for any engine room crew who were on the Shell tanker Daphnella in 1968. I was 4th engineer.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ronald,

have you had a look in the Shipping Company forum. There is a dedicated sub forum there for Shell.You will probably get more response on there.

Hawkey01


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

I was on the Daphnella after she became the FPSO Acqua Blu ex MT Kay.
The engine was a 7 cylinder Sulzer, the entire engine room a disaster. Of course she was not under the management of Shell by then. If you take a look at my gallery you will see what became of her as an FPSO. She went to the breakers in India in 1995.


----------

